# Beautiful Photos of the Polish Tatra Mountains



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2014)

Some interesting pictures of mountains in Poland...http://www.boredpanda.com/tatra-mountains-poland/


----------



## AprilT (Nov 22, 2014)

Wow!


----------

